# A few python pics



## TrueBlue (Jan 7, 2006)

Just afew various python pics.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 7, 2006)

The BHP is awsome. Amazing orange colouring.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 7, 2006)

and another


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 7, 2006)

dam i just drooled over my keyboard over bumblebee


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok you asked for it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 7, 2006)

one more


----------



## pugsly (Jan 7, 2006)

Beautiful snakes mate.. 

Ill keep dreaming for now..


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 7, 2006)

Last one


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet as. 


wheres my bucket

i can't stop drooling


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 7, 2006)

How much for the BHP????? :mrgreen:


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 7, 2006)

mmmmmmm absolutley stunning pythons !!!!!!!!


----------



## mandy (Jan 7, 2006)

these aren't yours are they?!  

love the green tree python, love the jungle and love the woma, and i love the last one wich looks like a green tree python...but not? - i should just say i love them all


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice TB, but no white ones? :wink:


----------



## redline (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh my god they r nice.


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice, especially the BHP...Stunning


----------



## GetCoiled (Jan 7, 2006)

ALL those pythons are very NICE specimens BUT the BHP is simply astonishing mate!
Congrats, great shots of spectacular snakes
Cheers
Stefano


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 7, 2006)

they are all ffffantastic looking snakes.
cheers.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 7, 2006)

Man, you sure picked the best of the best didn't you! They are awesome, well done!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 7, 2006)

The hypo coastal looks great, all the rest are pretty average......;-)


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 7, 2006)

Very nice Trueblue! Awesome snakes.

Did Ad take the pic's? Looks like his high quality work.

Neil


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2006)

Now that is one hell of a Woma!!!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## indicus (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking damn hot TrueBlue!!!....lucky bugger :wink:
I agree Neil; looks like a-bit of Ad-man photography; nice shots....


----------



## thals (Jan 8, 2006)

wow, all stunning animals there TrueBlue and that bhp is bloody awesome!


----------



## hsana (Jan 8, 2006)

*awsome*

Awesome animals just awesome


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes the Ad man is here and done the job. better post another.
For olivehydra.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

here one for all you stimmie fans.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

cant stop.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice pics Rob, is Ad still there?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

couldnt resist


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah hes still here just.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Could you do me a favour and tell him the female Bluey I got off him dropped a litter of 12 the other day?


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Jan 8, 2006)

that albino olive is nothin short of amazing... makes the old GTP look plain...


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah greens are boring things at the best of times.
Glad every one likes them, better post some more then as ad has taken heaps and showed my how to down size them, so some better tell me to stop some time or ill be here all day.
Here we go,-


----------



## hugsta (Jan 8, 2006)

Is that a milky bar olive....yummy.


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 8, 2006)

No keep going TB, they are awesome shots
i could look at them all day long


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

oh well


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Love your Jungles, they have locale background?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

better post one more of him as its hard to show what he really looks like even with ads awsome skills, the man is a ledgend.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

yes dicco all locale specific,

Shall I keep going?????


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

weird stimmie


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

close up of body,


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Bloody hell, Ad's been having a feild day with the camera! I can honestly say your yet to post a pic of an animal that hasn't impressed me, I'm not even an albino fan but I still think the olives are stunners. I highly look forward to what True Blue Reptiles will have to offer in the future.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

jungle


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks Dicco,- just a few odds and ends that wre liturally lying around.


----------



## Br8knitOFF (Jan 8, 2006)

*That BHP takes my breath away...*

That is the most incredibly stunning snake I've ever seen...all I can say is WOW.

//Todd


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

hmmmmm


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

road kill jungle,-


----------



## Tristis (Jan 8, 2006)

hey rob do you have any pics of the adult male stimmie
you have some realy nice animals


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

south west QLD stimmie


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

male NT stimmie, one snake that ad couldnt get a decent pic of, wouldnt stay still in the right light.


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

I love the South-West QLD Stimmie, how much would I expect to pay for a hatchling from an animal like that?


----------



## Robbo (Jan 8, 2006)

love all the pics they all look great
with so many diferent snakes do you have a favorite ?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

one more just for olivehydra,-


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Dicco,- $200.

Robbo,- not really, well maybe a georgetown mac that Im looking after for pilbarapythons.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

mandy,- some are some arent but they all live where I live. The one your not sure about is a hypomelainistic coastal carpet,(mcdowelli).


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for thinking of me TB :wink: Enough with the patterned snakes, they hurt my eyes, more olives :wink:


----------



## congo_python (Jan 8, 2006)

Thankx Roob i enjoyed all the pic's, there are some great looking snakes there !!!!!!

Congo


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

childreni,-


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

for the oliveman


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

male, last one was female.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

female jungle,-


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

female black and gold jungle


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

bumble bee,

someone stop me!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 8, 2006)

Now ya just showing off! 

(But don't stop!>)


----------



## swampie (Jan 8, 2006)

Boring , when are you gonna get some quality snakes Rob ?.... hahaha


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes I know swampie, I keep trying but always end up with lemons.

Heres a male jungle.


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 8, 2006)

More BHP"S please :lol:


----------



## swampie (Jan 8, 2006)

If you would only learn from your mistakes you wouldnt keep getting lemons.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

bumble bee it is,


----------



## JungleJay (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Rob

Has the end of the queue for the bumblebee offspring reached Melbourne yet?:wink: How old are the Hypos you have pictured, in particular, the first pic?

Cheers
JJ


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2006)

so when will the bumblebees be available? and how much? somethings telling me that you wont have much trouble selling them....lol
sensational animals!!!!!


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob will probably holding back most/all of the offspring for a while until he has the colour varient established.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 8, 2006)

come on we all no you have more pics what about some adult macs and some more womas


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

JJ, yes its very long indeed. The hypos in the pics are 2 years old.

Yes the bumble bee is as far as is known a one off. The pics make it look quite plain compared to when it is seen in the flesh. I t looks like it has been resined or some thing as you can sort of look into the yellow it has that much depth to it. Yes truely amazing.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Ha Ha , the only trouble is we gabbered on way to much and took to many pics of each snake that we hardly scratched the surface especially in the woma, mac, bhp(except bumble bee),hypo, stimmie, etc. But he will be back in the near future I hope so that I can laugh constantly for 2 days again.


----------



## farmdog (Jan 8, 2006)

rob you you annoying me with the albino olives, I'd sell off all my major organs for a pair of these beauties


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

ok


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

yes they can be anouying,

Woma


----------



## foxdingo (Jan 8, 2006)

you suck, i wish my snakes looked like yours hmmm maybe with some paint...... I love your snakes!! great photo's they show the colouring very well!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

female woma,- the last woma pic was a male.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, that's an awesome Woma..


----------



## Dicco (Jan 8, 2006)

Could you post some pics of you venomous herps Rob?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

Dicco,- got rid of the last of my venemous herps a few months back.
Just tried to post another female woma pic but my quota is up, well I had to stop some how.


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 8, 2006)

Rob, Do you have Hypo Bredli?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 8, 2006)

No sorry. Indicus is the man for them.


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 8, 2006)

admins give this man a bigger quota. :lol:  i want more of the bumble bee man and also rob got any pic's of your diamonds whould be interesting to see these as i have never seen yours


----------



## ad (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Neil and Indicus - Very astute and thanks for the acknowledgement on the pics.
Thanks heaps Rob for an awesome couple of days.
Herpin til 3am - Taking pics of a fantastic collection through the day. Does it get any better? 
Up to the treemans tonight for more of the same!! Herpin Heaven!!!!
We must appease the Jungle Gods!!!! (lmao Rob)
Cheers
Ad


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

westie,- I gave my diamonds away when I moved north, will try and track down a pic or two of what they were like,(if they ever let me post another pic again). Will get back into them when I set up somewhere to winter them propally.
I need the Ad-man back again to do the other 90% as we spent to much time appeasing the gods and laughing.
You welcome back any time Ad.!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Still cant post any more pics does anyone know how long the curfew lasts.


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 9, 2006)

Come on Admin, lift the curfew. We want more pics...LOL


----------



## Jason (Jan 9, 2006)

so how much do you sell hatchy woma pairs for?


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 9, 2006)

TrueBlue, if you sign in as The Rock you should be able to post more?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Good thinking MrBredli, Ill try posting pics as my other self.
Jason,- They are all WAs and there will be unrelated pairs available next season for around the 2500 mark.


----------



## Retic (Jan 9, 2006)

$2500 a pair, put me down for some. :lol:


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

as long as you are a good boy Boa.

Ha now I can post more,

Female woma.


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 9, 2006)

Any excuse to show off those legs of yours in that avatar hey Rock? :wink:


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

the diamonds I used to breed


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

oliveman,- very sexy are they not.!!!!!!


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 9, 2006)

Any pics of your other BHP's, besides Bumblebee
but then again, just anything. They all look great, Love the last Woma pic :lol:


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

jungle


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

No, we never got around to most of the animals, none of the WA or QLD bhps had their pics taken, just ran out off time too quickly. Only 2 or three of the womas out of 20, and some are amazing more so than the ones we took pics of, just not enough time and toooooo much laughing.


----------



## The Rock (Jan 9, 2006)

one more, I just love this girl shes so fluresent yellow even Ad was pissed that he couldnt capture her colour propally, but hes done better than anyone esle has by far, this animal in the flesh is absolutly breathtaking.


----------



## Allan (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful animals!!
Rob, did Bumblebee produce any offsprings this season, if so, do you have any pics?


----------



## zen (Jan 9, 2006)

Rob,

Superlatives are inadequate to describe your collection :!: 

I'll try anyway.

Fabulous, awesome, magnificent, what can I say. Simply beautiful, each and every one of them. I especially love the Jungles and the Diamonds and the Womas. That Bumblebee bhp is pretty special too.

By the way, what's the geographic origin of those Diamonds? 


Cheers, John


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments, all these animals and plenty more are expected to breed this comming season and young will be available this time next year, some like the stimmies are available now.
Allan, no none of the female WA bhps were fit enough to breed last season, there is 2-3 that will be put over him this season thou.

zen, Gosford.


----------



## zen (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks Rob,

Gosford Diamonds are amongst the best IMO.
Only the best will do eh! :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jan 9, 2006)

I am always a good boy, well at least when anyone is watching. 



The Rock said:


> as long as you are a good boy Boa.


----------



## Retic (Jan 9, 2006)

I reckon Gosfords are THE best but I'm biased :lol: 



zen said:


> Thanks Rob,
> 
> Gosford Diamonds are amongst the best IMO.
> Only the best will do eh! :wink:


----------



## zen (Jan 9, 2006)

> I reckon Gosfords are THE best but I'm biased


Boa, is this because you've got Gosfords :?: 

Show us your pics if you do & care to share.
I love a good Gosford.


----------



## Retic (Jan 9, 2006)

:lol: Yes I have 2 pairs about 14 months old now. I must get some more up to date photo's.



zen said:


> Boa, is this because you've got Gosfords :?:


----------



## Linus (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, nice collection Rob. All that with no thermostats? :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

Zen and Boa,- yeah some gosford diamonds are hot but the best diamonds Ive ever seen came from just over the victorian boader, stunning animals.


----------



## Retic (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to have a Diamond from Eden, it was a nice animal but I haven't seen anything better than a good Gosford diamond. I'm surprised you even bothered with Gosfords in that case :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, but vics are hard to come by, Ive only ever seen 4 and all were awsome animals.


----------



## Retic (Jan 10, 2006)

They would be basically the same as from Eden would they ?


----------



## instar (Jan 10, 2006)

Bhp is gorgeous! if the pics color is true to life...WOW!


----------



## zulu (Jan 10, 2006)

*re A few*

Yeh they are great looking womas those TB,with no sunglasses!! They are all barbies i thought you liked to give the scrubbers a go occasionally! :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jan 10, 2006)

I am sure that must mean something to someone :lol: 



> They are all barbies i thought you liked to give the scrubbers a go occasionally!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

Boa, dunno the last time I was in Eden, Eve picked a bloody apple, ate it, got bitten by a snake and then seduced me, cant remmeber anything after that.


----------



## Retic (Jan 10, 2006)

Typical, even Adam was a Kiwi, you lot get everywhere. :lol:


----------



## Menagerie (Jan 10, 2006)

lovely pics!

Do the albino olives have any babies?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh sorry everyone especially Boa, made a mistake and better correct it before pilbara sees it,
I meant 4500 a pair, 2500 each when the womas are ready. I think that is what pilbara said or was it 450 a pair and 250 each?.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

menagerie,- there should be this time next year.


----------



## Retic (Jan 10, 2006)

It's no worries, I took it to be a mistake so no problem. :lol: 



TrueBlue said:


> Oh sorry everyone especially Boa, made a mistake and better correct it before pilbara sees it,
> I meant 4500 a pair, 2500 each when the womas are ready. I think that is what pilbara said or was it 450 a pair and 250 each?.


----------



## zulu (Jan 10, 2006)

boa said:


> I am sure that must mean something to someone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes Boa, he was refering to my taste in snakes or women, probally both.
But as you can see my snakes,(and the missus), scrub up ok.


----------



## zen (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Boa.
That one is superb, especially for an 18 month old :shock: 
Great little specimen you have there, nice shot too. 8) 

I'm rearing a couple of Gosfords. 
Patience is the key with Diamonds.
They're still ugly ducklings, but hopefully they'll turn out nice like yours.


TrueBlue said:-


> some gosford diamonds are hot but the best diamonds Ive ever seen came from just over the victorian boader, stunning animals.



Any chance of seeing some pics of these :?: :mrgreen: 


Cheers


----------



## Retic (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Zen, yeah it is a superb snake, I have 4 and they all look just the same. They are actually only 14 months old though not 18. Yes at first they really do look like ugly ducklings until they get to around 12 months old and then they just change dramatically and keep getting better. 
How old are yours ? Of course the 'change' can be earlier or later depending on how much they eat. 



zen said:


> Thanks for the pic Boa.
> That one is superb, especially for an 18 month old :shock:
> Great little specimen you have there, nice shot too. 8)
> 
> ...


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jan 12, 2006)

wat is the last 1???
i cant figure it out maybe oenpelli? i dont noe tell me 

thats a damn fine collection anywas get breedin that bumblebee!

i can only dream of havin a collection like that or even just 1 of them drooooooooooooooooooool :shock: :shock:


----------



## Retic (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure which one you mean but the last photo of Robs was a Jungle. 



aussiesnakelover said:


> wat is the last 1???
> i cant figure it out maybe oenpelli? i dont noe tell me
> 
> thats a damn fine collection anywas get breedin that bumblebee!
> ...


----------



## gota_lov_it (Jan 12, 2006)

nice looking snakes.love the bhp (wish i had 1 that looked like that or just had 1 at all). will be good to see some pics of next years little ones.


----------



## zen (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Boa.

14 months, even better!. Sorry I didn't quote you properly  .
It must be early onset of alzheimers or senility or something. :wink: :lol: 

Mine are just about a year old now, so they haven't turned into swans yet!
I was adviced not to feed them too much so they're probably still small for their age or equal to wild one's.
One must certainly be patient with Diamonds.
They're worth it in the end though I reckon.

They've got to be one of the most placid snakes in the world.
I can always trust them with the kids. 8) 


Cheers, john


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah I don't push mine along too fast, they are always hungry and on the lookout all the time. 
2 of mine will bite, I don't handle them very often to be honest. One bites everytime I take it out and 2 are fine.




zen said:


> Thanks Boa.
> 
> 14 months, even better!. Sorry I didn't quote you properly  .
> It must be early onset of alzheimers or senility or something. :wink: :lol:
> ...


----------



## southy (Jan 14, 2006)

my diamonds were sent by the devil!!!! very pretty tho


----------



## zulu (Jan 14, 2006)

*re A*

PMSL southy,yeh i got bitten a couple of times by a savage male diamond while my temprament bred wasterpythons looked on wishing they could be part of the action :wink:


----------



## chucky (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi, very nice collection but i was wondering if you have any really nice diamonds? Do you have any for sale? Thankyou


----------



## southy (Jan 14, 2006)

if your talking about trueblues, i think you'll find that he doesn't own any as they are to much of a hassle where he lives. i think he said this earlier in this thread


----------



## chucky (Jan 15, 2006)

ok, sorry I did not relize.


----------

